# When Will the logging stop.



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Jager Pro said:


> No no, he's calling you a know it all prick


Well...that makes prefect sense then. Thanks, for clearing that up...lol



> and accusing you of calling him uneducated.


Well, if that's the way he took it I somewhat apologize...but truth be told...if he doesn't know the benefits of forest management...then he would be uneducated in that topic. Granted, I&#8217;d be the first to admit that I&#8217;m ignorant or uneducated (if the former word seems harsh) when it comes to a lot of topics, too. 

This forest management that&#8217;s going on in Deford and across the state isn't necessarily about "him"...or "me"...it's about substantable-forests, ones that will benefit future hunters...not just us. Slash is left to create better soil quality for the future trees. If it is picked up, which would be labor intensive, the soil would lose all of the benefit of its decomposing materials.

As I mentioned before&#8230;there are plenty of books or literature regarding forest management.


----------



## love the outdoors (Mar 24, 2009)

can'tstop said:


> Hunted a spot yesterday I have hunted for years and there were a couple tom in there but no luck working them. So I got up early today drove down road and see headlight so I drove by and saw nothing but logger taking another one of our oak forest. When will they stop logging of all of our public land. The bad part is they logged this woods off about five years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was wondering if it was the pineS point area?


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Early successional forests are the best habitat for the majority if Michigan's game animals. Mature forests are game deserts.


----------



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

I DO NOT know anything about where the thread starter here is hunting or the area he was referring to. I do know the state land in Missaukee Co where I hunt was hit hard by gypsy mouths and many areas of the oaks were killed. Vast areas are now void of mature oaks. Loggers have removed many of these dead oaks . Areas that I use to hunt are cut off and nothing left but young oak brush. While up turkey hunting the fist week of season , I saw many more dead oaks. I did find and nine big red oaks surrounded by re growth . Going to check that out come bow season. Too far of a walk for most hunters.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

One of the best areas that I had on public land in the 80's was a mature plot of oaks that was clear cut. We all bitched and moaned about it but not long later the growth from the old oak stumps was about 7' tall and it was a haven for deer and other wild life. Way better than when it was mature hardwoods.


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

I understand we need to have mixed age class of forest but with out big standing oak or beech tree what will the turkeys eat all winter long. Clear cuts feed deer in winter from the new popular growth but not sure it the turkey can eat a tree like deer. With corn prices and sun flower seed being high a lot of people don't feed turkey and deer like they use to and with out the help of human turkey need acorn and other hard mast to help them get by in winter. The NWTF help out some around my area by giving corn to people to help the turkey out. 

I didn't start this thread to start a fight I would just like to know what the state is doing with a oak tree that is 5 to 8 inches in diameter you can't make very many 2x4 out of that long. 

At least I will not run out of grouse hunting spots.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

A few parcels of private I hunt they just select cut.. They left all the tops on the ground.. Its like a jungle in there...


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

"When will the logging stop?" Hopefully never!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Logging=man's substitute for the wild fires of yester year. With the advent of settlement the need for wildfire control was needed to protect investments in property. This natural process was the building blocks for the land and the biodiversity. As others have said, a mature forest may be pleasing to the eye, but it lacks the biodiversity you would have with staged forests. If I had a 500 acre plot to manage there would be managed logging in a checker board pattern based on time and parcel sizes. 50 acre off set sections would be cut to provide edging and varied stages of growth like a patch work quilt. You could bet money that the biodiversity of the 500 acres would have drastic improvements with in a few years.
As ascetically pleasing as those mature oaks, maples, aspen and other native species are, they are not in the best interest of the wildlife.


----------

